# What To Do With Red Cabbage?



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

DH says our red cabbage is doing great and we should have at least 6 large heads coming my way soon. That's all good & fine, but I have no clue what to do with it! 

How do y'all, (or do you?) preserve red cabbage and for what type of recipes? Personally, I didn't even want to grow the stuff since I've only ever had a few slivers in an occasional salad and most of the time I pick them out & set aside 'cause I just don't care for it.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

If you do a search in this section, I asked for a pickeld red cabbage recipe about 2 years ago- Mountain Mick provided one and Ive used it 2x now- its great stuff if you like pickled red cabbage. If I have time later I will try to find it

here it is - looks like some other great recipes too on there

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...arvest/388009-pickled-red-cabbage-recipe.html


----------



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

Spicy pickled red cabbage......YUMMY!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We tried the spiced red cabbage last year and ended up dumping it all (fortunately just pints) earlier this year. The chickens loved it, but we sure didn't.

We just doing a sweet southern type of sauerkraut this year, which we've already taste tested and love it (minus any spices).


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I add my red cabbage to the sourkrout pot. Makes a delicious pretty pink sourkrout.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Sweet and Sour Red Cabbage
INGREDIENTS
4 strips bacon, fried
1 2-pound red cabbage, thinly sliced (about 12 cups)
Onion, sliced
6 Tbsp brown sugar
2/3 cup balsamic vinegar
garlic 
celery seed
METHOD
Cut up the bacon with kitchen shears into bite-sized pieces, and fry in a large pot over medium heat. Add cabbage and onions and sautÃ© until slightly wilted, about 5 minutes. Mix remaining ingredients in a measuring cup and add to pot. Reduce heat to medium-low; cover, simmer until cabbage is tender, stirring often, about 30 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper.
Serves 6-8.

I taste it at the end and add 2 or 3 glurgs of regular vinegar if needed.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

You can also fry up some bacon, add some diced jalapenos, a diced onion, some minced garlic, then some shredded cabbage and a can of stewed tomatoes. Simmer until the cabbage is tender and season with salt and pepper. Yummy!


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Great ideas - thanks! Can I can these recipes? Also can I dehydrate or freeze red cabbage to use in these recipes later?


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I use mine the same as I do regular cabbage. Make kraut, freeze, dehydrate, eat.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I was going to make Sweet & Sour Cabbage. I got all my ingredients together and my mixing bowls. I looked in my cabinets and found teaspoons, tablespoons and all sizes of cups and quarts. I can't find a glurge. Any substitutions?


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a novice at this stuff but I know what a glurg is. Much, much larger than a smidgen and anyway, a glurg is a unit of measure for liquids whereas a smidgen is usually for dry ingredients.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

So a glurg is less than a glug??


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes - a glurg is about half of a glug. Glurg = 12 spritzes. 

Here are some of the dry measurements:


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I pinned this recipe to try myself..looks so lucious....

Canning Homemade!: Spiced Red Cabbage - This ones for Dad!


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks good! Gonna have to try a little bit of everything with all this red cabbage. Told the hubby this morning to never plant it again. lol


----------

